
The Internet Will End in 30 Years! - jmorin007
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_internet_will_end_in_30_years.php
======
BrandonM
Honestly, I was hoping to come in here and see a "this is not reddit" comment.
Apparently, mine will have that dubious distinction.

------
Xichekolas
So the Unix Epoch ends in 2038... Is that the year Linux will finally be ready
for the desktop (for the 34th time)?

Seriously though, what do you think computing will be like in 30 years? Hard
for me to imagine, considering what I have experienced in the last 12 or so.
Hopefully we won't run out of things to do by then.

~~~
hernan7
> what do you think computing will be like in 30 years?

Well I hope by then time_t will be 64-bit.

~~~
Tuna-Fish
It sure is on my machine. (edit) just had to make sure.

tuna@tunamasiina:~$ echo -e "#include <stdio.h>\n#include
<time.h>\nmain(){printf(\"%d\\\\\n\",sizeof(time_t));}" |gcc -x c - &&./a.out

8

~~~
BrandonM
I was going to try to figure out how to turn this into an even-cleverer one-
liner which did not create any files at all, using something like:

$ echo -e "#include <stdio.h>\n#include
<time.h>\nmain(){printf(\"%d\\\\\n\",sizeof(time_t));}" |gcc -x c -o >('some
command which runs a file received on standard input') -

Unfortunately, after about 20 minutes of searching, I've found no Unix utility
like that. That seems somewhat strange since it is possible to utilize pipes
in so many ways. Am I missing something?

Oh, by the way, I got 8 as well.

~~~
Tuna-Fish
Yes. There is an obvious lack for a program that takes an elf binary in it's
input and runs it. I've spent a while trying to find it too.

~~~
BrandonM
It shouldn't even need to be an elf binary. It should be able to be any file
which could serve as a command in unix, which would include things like she-
bang-interpreted executables and alternative binary formats recognized by your
kernel. Shouldn't there be some kind of hook into whatever e.g. bash uses? It
doesn't seem like such a utility should be hard to write.

------
noonespecial
Hey, I thought the internet was already wiped out on Jan,1 2000! That Van Impe
guy said so!

Every once in a while its good to go back in the grand internet archive and
surf like its 1999. It grants mighty perspective to this type of nonsense.

------
wmf
Epoch fail.

